# 2 better pics



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

here are a few more pics and the link to the last thread 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=119126


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I like your fish, looks great, good luck with it.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

either compresue or sanchezis. nice fish tho.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Looks like that's a S. Medinai!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

gbert15 said:


> Looks like that's a S. Medinai!


i dont think the eye color is right.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Compressus/altuvei. Do you know the collection point?


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Paul said:


> Looks like that's a S. Medinai!


i dont think the eye color is right.
[/quote]

Dunno about that but it sure looks like my medinai!

View attachment 103025


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sanchezi


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

1st pic looks like a big sanchezi


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Compressus/altuvei. Do you know the collection point?


no found it at a lfs just labeled large piranha in the tank with 2 reds


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

verypointyteeth said:


> 1st pic looks like a big sanchezi


Yeah, I thought that at first too, but the more I look at it you can tell it has a different snout than any other sanchezi I've seen.








~Taylor~


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I was thinking sanchezi but the tail is not right. It has a very thin band in some of the pics.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Extremely unlikely that that fish is an S. medinai.
S. sanchezi gets my vote


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Extremely unlikely that that fish is an S. medinai.
> S. sanchezi gets my vote


mine 2


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID complete. Nice fish don't normally see them at adult size.


----------

